# Trailcam pics from Iowa



## davidhelmly (Nov 13, 2007)

I got quite a few pics of good bucks in Iowa but this one stood out above the rest. The time on these is wrong, they were taken about 2 hours before dark.


----------



## Smokey (Nov 13, 2007)

Man what set of head gear that fellas toten!!  Don't know about Iowa but have they all ready rutted up there?  I ask because  he look thin...like he done rutted himself out.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Smokey said:


> Man what set of head gear that fellas toten!!  Don't know about Iowa but have they all ready rutted up there?  I ask because  he look thin...like he done rutted himself out.




I can't see the pic?


----------



## Trizey (Nov 13, 2007)

My Goodness David!!!!  That is an incredible buck and daytime shots!!!  Does his rack just make him look young or what???


----------



## Smokey (Nov 13, 2007)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I can't see the pic?



He posted seven pictures....


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2007)

yeuuuhhh!!!!!! nice one right there.... hope ya get um'


----------



## D_Happyfeet (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, and wow....  go get'em.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 13, 2007)

very sweet beast...but he looks young


----------



## leo (Nov 13, 2007)

*Really good ones David,*

awesome shots ....  

What TC were you using, ??


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Smokey said:


> He posted seven pictures....




They came up this time. I love that pic of him straight on!


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 13, 2007)

that is a huge deer


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Nov 13, 2007)

Man that deer is AWESOME!!!!!.....but i'm with Jim Thompson....he looks young young young.....i could be wrong....but that bad boy doesn't look much older than 3 1/2......don't get me wrong tho, I would smoke him 7 days a week

GREAT DEER!!


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Nov 13, 2007)

Smokey said:


> Don't know about Iowa but have they all ready rutted up there?  I ask because  he look thin...like he done rutted himself out.




Look at his glands....he doesn't look very rutted up to me


----------



## DSGB (Nov 13, 2007)

He's got some headgear!! 
I agree, though, he does look real young.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 13, 2007)

Great pix of a nice deer!  Wow - wasn't he cooperative!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Killdee (Nov 13, 2007)

He looks all rung out fer sure, a true moose.


----------



## Resica (Nov 13, 2007)

whoaaaa,what a buck.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thats   is  a MONSTER BUCK, man i wouldnt even be able to sleep if  i  knew he   was roaming around  on my property in DAYLIGHT hours, goooood  luuucccckkk i wanna see some pics on the braggin bord


----------



## rshunter (Nov 13, 2007)

*age*

Body wise he doesn't look more than 2 1/2. Take that rack off and he looks like a average size doe. Look at that profile shot, he still has a stove pipe for a neck. Just think if he is that young what he would look like at 5 1/2!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 13, 2007)

Incredible!!!! Genetics = (A+++++++++) My gosh that joker is young!!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks like he needs some more Iowa groceries.  Awesome rack on him.  He does look young.  Great TC captures.

Hoss


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 13, 2007)

He might be young but by god I would put a rocket hammerhead in his pump station!!!


----------



## jason308 (Nov 13, 2007)

Man what a buck!!!!!  Best of luck!!!


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 14, 2007)

young deer. he hit his prime early it seems...
awesome though!!!!!


----------



## skeeterbit (Nov 14, 2007)

Very cool pics and a very nice buck good luck with him!


----------



## marknga (Nov 14, 2007)

Incredibel pictures! I can't believe how large that rack is! I agree with the others; he is very very young, I mean he doesn't look like a 3 1/2 I would say 2 1/2..........

incredible pictures.


Mark


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 14, 2007)

I wish that I knew how old this guy was, preferably by looking at his jawbone in the back of my truck! I got these pics on about the second day that the camera was out, I moved several more cameras into the area after seeing these but no more pics of him. I showed the pictures to a local up there that has killed some MONSTERS and he thinks it is an older deer because of his sway back that has maybe been injured some how, possibly hit by a car. No matter what his age is, I would have been proud to give him a ride back to GA in the back of my truck.


----------



## bighunter23 (Nov 14, 2007)

Man that deer has a small body for that big rack hes got but good pics


----------



## sullivar (Nov 15, 2007)

How did he get a deer camera that moves?  Look at the last picture it is different from all the other's looks like the camera is following the deer. Man I need to find me  one of them. Maybe you just zoomed in on the last one. What A Great Buck!!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 15, 2007)

Great pics of a great Buck David.
Hey, Did you crop the photos before resizing them?
I am also baffled in the different angle of the camera.
Beautiful shots, Help us out.


----------



## Killdee (Nov 15, 2007)

Likely just cropped to center the deer before resizing for a better pic, although David is a good camera builder and may have a gadget he's not sharing.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes! Ya'll get some incredible TC photos.


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 15, 2007)

Killdee said:


> Likely just cropped to center the deer before resizing for a better pic, although David is a good camera builder and may have a gadget he's not sharing.





DRB1313 said:


> Great pics of a great Buck David.
> Hey, Did you crop the photos before resizing them?
> I am also baffled in the different angle of the camera.
> Beautiful shots, Help us out.


It's probably just a matter of time until someone makes a camera that will track movement but not this time. I did crop them to make it easier to see the deer. Here are two uncropped pics.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks David. I thought it might be the crop factor.  Nice job.


----------



## Jubal (Nov 15, 2007)

for my own knowledge, did you know you had the camera set up on a licking branch?  if so, how?  It doesn't look like you could see a scrape in that grass.

I also agree he's old, injured, rutted out or etc.  Looks like you can see his spine and hips really well.

thanks


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 15, 2007)

Jubal said:


> for my own knowledge, did you know you had the camera set up on a licking branch?  if so, how?  It doesn't look like you could see a scrape in that grass.
> 
> I also agree he's old, injured, rutted out or etc.  Looks like you can see his spine and hips really well.
> 
> thanks


It's hard to see in the picture but there was two fairly large scrapes there about 4 ft apart. I got pictures of several different bucks that were pretty good but nothing else close to this one.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome photos of a great buck!


----------

